# Accutane(Isotreninoin) + Animal Pak



## Diablo1990 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have 2 cans of Animal Pak that I got right before I knew I was going to take Accutane.  I wanted to know if I could take out their multivitamin and switch it with something that doesn't have Vitamin A in it and use the other pills but I Dont even know how I would find which one is the multivitamin


----------



## Alsony (Feb 18, 2008)

*hey*

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1079461&d=1200064004


----------



## jedma (Mar 4, 2009)

Diablo1990 said:


> I have 2 cans of Animal Pak that I got right before I knew I was going to take Accutane.  I wanted to know if I could take out their multivitamin and switch it with something that doesn't have Vitamin A in it and use the other pills but I Dont even know how I would find which one is the multivitamin



email the company and ask them i have asked and they got back to me with my anser email  address on can.


----------

